# Canada



## jen1979 (Feb 20, 2012)

I am planning a holiday for next year and thinking about Banff and Rockies area. Anyone any experience of the Coffee scene in Canada? Will it appease a coffee snob?! I usually holiday in Scandinavia where I can go into pretty much any café and guarantee a well made coffee.


----------



## guy.woodall (Aug 18, 2013)

jen1979 said:


> I am planning a holiday for next year and thinking about Banff and Rockies area. Anyone any experience of the Coffee scene in Canada? Will it appease a coffee snob?! I usually holiday in Scandinavia where I can go into pretty much any café and guarantee a well made coffee.


I would recommend Rave in Canmore, they are in the process of changing name. Great coffee and try the grilled cheese panini.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

